# Implied Volatility and Historical Volatility



## costaprovataris (7 January 2010)

Hi There Good People

Can anyone tell me where I can get a package that gives me Implied and Historical Volatily (that can be charted) on Australian ETO's?  I currently use Bourse to get my real time ETO pricing...


----------

